# Calderdale Mountain Bike Marathon



## cubby (27 Aug 2011)

Anyone from on here taking part ... ?

Done it twice before and its a really good event ... a time of 3 hours 19 mins to beat this year 

Details can be found HERE !!


----------



## Cubist (27 Aug 2011)

I might do that one Cubby. You doing the Holme Valley, Sept 11th?


----------



## cubby (27 Aug 2011)

Cubist said:


> You doing the Holme Valley, Sept 11th?



Hi Cubist ... No i'm away that weekend, shame really as i'd really like to try that one


----------



## cjb (28 Aug 2011)

The Holme Valley is a great event, although there is quite a lot of road involved. The Calderdale is a much more serious off-roader.


----------



## Cubist (28 Aug 2011)

The Holme Valley one was 34 miles last year, with an extra 1000 or so feet of climbing added. My calves told me it was pretty serious


----------



## marzjennings (28 Aug 2011)

Looks like a fun event, but 26 miles is hardly a 'marathon' event.


----------



## Cubist (28 Aug 2011)

marzjennings said:


> Looks like a fun event, but 26 miles is hardly a 'marathon' event.



Errrrrrrrr......?



??







From Wiki

The *marathon* is a long-distance running event with an official distance of 42.195 kilometres (26 miles and 385 yards)


----------



## marzjennings (29 Aug 2011)

Cubist said:


> Errrrrrrrr......?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Errrrrrrr, back at you.

26 miles maybe be a marathon for runners, but for mtbers 40 miles seems to be minimum and 100 km the average.

26 miles is a nice XC race distance.


----------



## cjb (29 Aug 2011)

> Looks like a fun event, but 26 miles is hardly a 'marathon' event.



You should try it and you may find it fun! It's actually a tough ride over some serious pennine terrain, especially in the sort of weather you can expect up here in October.


----------



## cubby (29 Aug 2011)

Cubist said:


> Errrrrrrrr......?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




+1 ....  Also of hard, hilly terrain


----------



## cubby (29 Aug 2011)

cjb said:


> You should try it and you may find it fun! It's actually a tough ride over some serious pennine terrain, especially in the sort of weather you can expect up here in October.



Aye why not come and give it a go .... its not a walk in the park, lol


----------



## Cubist (29 Aug 2011)

marzjennings said:


> Errrrrrrr, back at you.
> 
> 26 miles maybe be a marathon for runners, but for mtbers 40 miles seems to be minimum and 100 km the average.
> 
> 26 miles is a nice XC race distance.



I think you have missed the point fella (and have taken my reply a bit too seriously!) ! It was originally called a marathon because it was 26 miles. What other organisers in less hilly parts of the country choose to call marathons is a different matter. You can expect several thousand feet of climbing if you come and do it. It's no walk in the park. My lad and I did a training run for it yesterday, a total distance of 13 miles and 2231 feet climbing. 40 miles might be an expected norm in your part of the world, but we are talking some serious contour here! The average time according to the organisers is 3 1/2 hours. So, either it's tough, or the whippets are on raleigh shoppers!!!!!


----------



## cjb (29 Aug 2011)

Cubist said:


> I think you have missed the point fella (and have taken my reply a bit too seriously!) ! It was originally called a marathon because it was 26 miles. What other organisers in less hilly parts of the country choose to call marathons is a different matter. You can expect several thousand feet of climbing if you come and do it. It's no walk in the park. My lad and I did a training run for it yesterday, a total distance of 13 miles and 2231 feet climbing. 40 miles might be an expected norm in your part of the world, but we are talking some serious contour here! The average time according to the organisers is 3 1/2 hours. So, either it's tough, or the whippets are on raleigh shoppers!!!!!



The last time I did this I remember having to carry my bike through knee deep peat bogs at one point - now that was a bad year!!


----------



## HebdenBiker (31 Aug 2011)

Aye - I'll be up for this. You can't beat a good local event


----------



## mtbcraig (12 Sep 2011)

I did this event last year. My first one, 3 1/2 hours and bloody hard.


Cubist said:


> I think you have missed the point fella (and have taken my reply a bit too seriously!) ! It was originally called a marathon because it was 26 miles. What other organisers in less hilly parts of the country choose to call marathons is a different matter. You can expect several thousand feet of climbing if you come and do it. It's no walk in the park. My lad and I did a training run for it yesterday, a total distance of 13 miles and 2231 feet climbing. 40 miles might be an expected norm in your part of the world, but we are talking some serious contour here! The average time according to the organisers is 3 1/2 hours. So, either it's tough, or the whippets are on raleigh shoppers!!!!!


----------



## cubby (21 Sep 2011)

Thought i'd bring this thread back to life .... just sent off my application 

Just over 2 weeks to wait now ...


----------



## sportsunday (7 Oct 2011)

Online booking available till Saturday and register on the day. Come and join the 290 that have signed up so far. http://www.cmbm.org.uk/index.html


----------



## cjb (8 Oct 2011)

Looks like typical CMBM weather up here this weekend !!


----------



## cubby (8 Oct 2011)

The last 2 years havn't been too bad weather wise, but i reckon this ones going to be a bit wet, But i'm just glad that wind seems to have died down


----------



## cjb (8 Oct 2011)

cubby said:


> The last 2 years havn't been too bad weather wise, but i reckon this ones going to be a bit wet, But i'm just glad that wind seems to have died down



I haven't done it for a few years now for (various reasons), and can't make it again his year, but it was always wet when I did.

Anyway have a great ride, Cubby!


----------



## cubby (8 Oct 2011)

cjb said:


> Anyway have a great ride, Cubby!



Cheers cjb


----------

